# Brother 2820-Fax an PC-(Netzwerk)?



## DirkHo (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben in unserem Vereinsbüro ein Brother-Fax 2820.

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eine Ahnung hat, ob ich dieses irgendwie in ein Netzwerk integrieren oder zumindest an einen PC anschließen kann. Grund dafür ist, daß wir ansonsten alle per PC geschriebenen Faxe erst einmal ausdrucken müssen, ehe wir sie per Fax versenden können.

Könnte dieses nun in das Netzwerk integriert werden (1 PC, 1 Notebook, 1 Laserdrucker), dann könnte man direkt von Word heraus ein Fax versenden, was natürlich weit einfacher wäre... Beim Überfliegen der Anleitung konnte ich nichts finden und komplett die Anleitung durchlesen (ich habe mit dem Büro eigentlich nur in Sachen Technik was zu tun, arbeiten tue ich darin nicht) hab ich schlichtweg im Moment nicht die Zeit.

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------

